# Giftedness



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 12, 2011)

Are any of you here gifted? I'm about 99.9% sure I am, but my school doesn't have any of those kind of programs. How about you guys?


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

I am...
Gifted program was olev.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 12, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Are any of you here gifted? I'm about 99.9% sure I am, but my school doesn't have any of those kind of programs. How about you guys?


 
Yeah, I'm 'gifted.'

Sort of off topic:
My school district had this 'high potential' thing for k-6th graders. In my opinion, all students at that age are arguably 'high potential.' In retrospect, I feel really bad for the kids who aren't labeled as such, as there is an implication that they have have 'meh' potential...


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish they had something at least though. The teachers were just thinking, "Hey this kid's smart! One less kid to help!" and then didn't give a second thought


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 12, 2011)

Where I come from, they're handing out the "gifted" label quite liberally...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

>School doesn't have gifted program
>Make one yourself


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 12, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> -School doesn't have gifted program
> -Make one yourself


 
Of course I do! There are these advanced classes At Northewestern University so I take them there. Still a little ahead, but I like that I'm learning something for a change! lol

I also learn lots of Math and Physics from my brother in college. When he's home that is


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

Im in the gifted program and going to TOPS next year which is a high school program for math and science. Hard to explain.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2011)

then I was introduced to alcohol and the rest was happily ever after.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was and still am in the Gifted/Ap program at my school. Doesnt mean that I'm smart though.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 12, 2011)

i am in no way gifted.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 12, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Im in the gifted program and going to TOPS next year which is a high school program for math and science *and cubing*. Hard to explain.


 
There, fixed. XD


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gifted programs are a joke.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2011)

My mommy says I'm special.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes. The stork actually gift wrapped me before I was delivered.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Gifted programs are a joke.


 
Which is why my "Make your own" option (AKA make the school let you skip a buncha classes) is the best choice :tu


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 12, 2011)

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/22/17-gifted-children/


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/22/17-gifted-children/


 
Oh my goodness thanks for that.
New site to follow :3


----------



## emolover (Jul 12, 2011)

I sleep in school, don't do my homework, the teachers hate me, I cube in class ALL the time, I dont study, I avoid answering the teachers and I have a 3.25 GPA. It's kind of obvious.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the best grades in my career in the University but I don't think I'm "gifted".


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2011)

I Am A Genius.


----------



## JyH (Jul 12, 2011)

i can solve the rubix cube, so yes.


----------



## escortkeel (Jul 12, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Gifted programs are a joke.



I second that. ^^

Was Albert Einstein *gifted"? No.
Did he go on to develop the theory of general relativity, a revolution in physics? Yes.

I rest my case.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

Been in the accelerated class at all my 3 schools!!!
In prep (before year 1) I was doing year 4 maths like multiplication!!!
I don't think grades determine how "gifted" you are. I knew how to read before going to school, because my Dad had taught me. It depends how you're brought up, or how you want to be brought up.
That said I never do any homework or schoolwork...


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

escortkeel said:


> I second that. ^^
> 
> Was Albert Einstein *gifted"? No.
> Did he go on to develop the theory of general relativity, a revolution in physics? Yes.
> ...


 
Your case was never alive to begin with :T


----------



## escortkeel (Jul 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> i can solve the rubix cube, so yes.


 
Except, you call the puzzle a rubix cube.

You call that justification, I call it statement-nullification.



Edward said:


> Your case was never alive to begin with :T



Well, while we're rhyming with *ation, I had an obligation.


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2011)

escortkeel said:


> Except, you call it a rubix cube.
> 
> You call that justification, I call it statement-nullification.


He was joking.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't even start talking until I was like.... 4 years old. And then I just started talking like a normal child, full sentences and everything. They were teaching me how to read and stuff before then. I just didn't talk. (If I wanted something, I'd just get my older brother and sister and then point at what I wanted.) And then all of the sudden, I chose to talk. My parents were so confused. They almost took me to a speech therapist before I started talking. 

They were also teaching me math at home. My parents noticed that I had picked up on mathematics very fast. I knew all my multiplication facts and how to do multiplication before I even went to Kindergarten. Kindergarten infuriated me. They were doing things like spelling "cat" and coloring stupid pictures (I ain't hatin' on artists, but frankly, I hate coloring books) and adding 1 + 1 = 2. So I refused to do the homework and demanded that my mother gave me multiplication problems for homework. So she did. And then my teacher started giving me zeroes because I wasn't doing the homework.

Stupid left-brained teachers, not even noticing how smart I was... 
They disgust me.


----------



## escortkeel (Jul 12, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> I didn't even start talking until I was like.... 4 years old. And then I just started talking like a normal child. They were teaching me how to read and stuff. I just didn't talk. And then all of the sudden, I chose to talk. My parents were so confused. They almost took me to a speech therapist before I started talking.
> 
> They were also teaching me math at home. I knew all my multiplication and stuff before I even went to Kindergarten. Kindergarten infuriated me. They were doing things like spelling cat and coloring stupid things and adding 1 + 1 = 2. So I refused to do the homework and demanded that my mother gave me multiplication problems for homework. And then my teacher started giving me zeroes because I wasn't doing the homework.
> 
> Stupid left-brained teachers, not even noticing how smart I was... She disgusted me.



"It is a miracle that curiosity survives formal education." - Albert Einstein


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 12, 2011)

escortkeel said:


> "It is a miracle that curiosity survives formal education." - Albert Einstein



So true.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 12, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> I didn't even start talking until I was like.... 4 years old. And then I just started talking like a normal child, full sentences and everything. They were teaching me how to read and stuff before then. I just didn't talk. (If I wanted something, I'd just get my older brother and sister and then point at what I wanted.) And then all of the sudden, I chose to talk. My parents were so confused. They almost took me to a speech therapist before I started talking.
> 
> They were also teaching me math at home. My parents noticed that I had picked up on mathematics very fast. I knew all my multiplication facts and how to do multiplication before I even went to Kindergarten. Kindergarten infuriated me. They were doing things like spelling "cat" and coloring stupid pictures (I ain't hatin' on artists, but frankly, I hate coloring books) and adding 1 + 1 = 2. So I refused to do the homework and demanded that my mother gave me multiplication problems for homework. So she did. And then my teacher started giving me zeroes because I wasn't doing the homework.
> 
> ...



I agree. I didn't know you were supposed to learn things in school until about 2nd grade when my friends started talking about it. I just thought you'd go there and listen to the teachers talk about stuff you know. I never really tried which didn't make me seem as smart as I was. I even remember correcting my techer in 4th grade about science in front of my whole class. However, she didn't believe me. (until about four days later )


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm supposed to be gifted (my grades don't show it because IDGAF), teachers don't expect much from me but I always score the highest test scores in my class. 
BTW anyone can sign up for AP (I have complete *****s in some of my classes i.e.: girl:<watching video displaying birth> is that the butt!?!)My point being AP doesn't count as gifted.Your counselors tell you that, so that you will sign up for the class and make your school look better on paper.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess I'm smart and I was labeled as gifted in elementary school, but that doesn't mean much. Although according to my parents I was late on walking, reading, and I think talking. I also used to wonder about death in preschool, but once again doesn't make me gifted, just makes me strange.


----------



## escortkeel (Jul 12, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> correcting my teacher



I love those memories.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> BTW anyone can sign up for AP (I have complete *****s in some of my classes i.e.: girl:<watching video displaying birth> is that the butt!?!)My point being AP doesn't count as gifted.Your counselors tell you that, so that you will sign up for the class and make your school look better on paper.


 
True dat.
I felt the need to demonstrate to my school how much a joke AP courses are, so I went and learned Calc in one week and proceeded to get every question correct on their silly sample AP exam. In half the time limit. 

>Enter quote about how learning doesn't start until after high school


----------

